# tab recommendations



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

i've been shooting the same tab ,leather with hair on it [when new, now bald], for probably 20 years and i'm thinking about a new one . i like the one i have but think a new one might help my release . i don't know if i can still get the 'hairy' ones or if someone has a better suggestion . the ones i see in the catalog appear hard ,or stiff if you prefer . all thoughts appreciated , thanks . . .peace .. .. . bc ..........by the way just listed a bodoodle rest if anyone is interested .


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

I have shot Wilson Black Widow tabs since 1991.


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

Saunders fab/tab or pak/tab. Been shooting it for years, tried the cavaliers and all, still the saunders maintains it's consistently smooth release in all weather conditions and lasts for years. 

http://www.sausa.com/product.php?id=40&category=39


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

I shoot the Cavalier Super Leather. However, if you want a calf hair, look at the Bateman Tabs. He may be able to make you what you want.

I am not sure of any other "hair" tabs out there.

Arrow


----------



## pursuit (Sep 29, 2008)

*Skookum Tabs*

I have been shooting a Back Widow tab, but have just purchased a Skookum tab and think it is going to be the one. Compact, adjustable around middle finger, and with a spacer. They have different face materials and even a seal hair tab!!!!!


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Vista made a hair tab that was made extra large so you could cut it to suit yourself. Don't know if they still make it or not. I think Neet might also still make one. They made a special run of hair tabs that they discontinued in 94 for me a few years ago, bad thing was they would not make a special run of less than twenty. Guess I'm set for the rest of my life.


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

*another for Bateman*

I just bought a tab from ewbateman.com, the third so far. My favorite resembles the Neet tabs with a cordovan face but he has hair tabs too. He also has some cool puff string silencers.


----------



## Mark Hedges (Dec 18, 2008)

I really like the bateman cordovan tab.

Mark


----------



## Stephen B (Jul 13, 2006)

E.W. Bateman:thumbs_up, great tabs for either 3 under or split. He makes a variety of different styles/ types and materials to suit different needs. His cordavan (sp?) leather is the tops and he his a great guy to deal with. :thumbs_up


----------



## Hornet1022 (Nov 10, 2004)

Try this.

http://www.3riversarchery.com/Armguards+Gloves+Tabs_c1_s81_p0_thumb.html


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

big cypress said:


> i've been shooting the same tab ,leather with hair on it [when new, now bald], for probably 20 years and i'm thinking about a new one . i like the one i have but think a new one might help my release . i don't know if i can still get the 'hairy' ones or if someone has a better suggestion . the ones i see in the catalog appear hard ,or stiff if you prefer . all thoughts appreciated , thanks . . .peace .. .. . bc ..........by the way just listed a bodoodle rest if anyone is interested .


20 years  do ya think you got yer monies worth out of it yet ?:wink:
Not to hijack but I notice most target recurve shooters use tabs not gloves ,wonder why ?Check out L.A.S./TradTech a sponsor here they got alot of tabs to choose from.:thumbs_up


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

thanks to all and WOW!!!!!! prices have gone up since i bought my tab .


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

big cypress said:


> thanks to all and WOW!!!!!! prices have gone up since i bought my tab .


Twenty years ago Everything was cheaper!! You need to get out more often.

I have a Black Widow 3 under tab and a new cordovan tab 3 under that I got from 3Rivers which I really like. Been shooting the Widow tabs for many years but this cordovan tab is very slick. They have it split also if that's what you use.

You'll really be amazed at how much new cars and trucks cost!


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

Old Sarge said:


> Twenty years ago Everything was cheaper!! You need to get out more often.
> 
> I have a Black Widow 3 under tab and a new cordovan tab 3 under that I got from 3Rivers which I really like. Been shooting the Widow tabs for many years but this cordovan tab is very slick. They have it split also if that's what you use.
> 
> You'll really be amazed at how much new cars and trucks cost!


:laugh:Yeah buy a new one and get 20 years out of it,you may never need another.


----------



## Stephen B (Jul 13, 2006)

The slick cordavan tab that Old Sarge mentions that is sold by 3 rivers is a EW Bateman tab. 3 rivers sells both his 3 under tab and a split finger one also


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

Shoot cavalier hair tab and yesterday at Vegas I was told they are doing awat with them do to PETA. If you shoot one, you better hold onto replacement tabs as they are a thing of the past.
Frank


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

thank you that is nice to know .


----------



## BUS314 (Dec 12, 2002)

fmoss3 said:


> Shoot cavalier hair tab and yesterday at Vegas I was told they are doing awat with them do to PETA. If you shoot one, you better hold onto replacement tabs as they are a thing of the past.
> Frank




YOU HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDIN!!---Who does more for that company Hunters or movie stars??---that's lame


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

:thumbs_do Its not like they kill the calves just for the hides.They'll just do someting else with the hides.Does PETA know about the sealskin tabs yet ?


----------



## love fingers (Feb 7, 2009)

been shooting a cheap tab by allen for 13 years. has the calf hair and has alway worked well for me.


----------

